# Americas Collectibles Network



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

Anybody know if DirecTV has any plans for this channel. Or of an email address to send a request to add this channel may exist. I tries over at DBSForums and just got ridiculed, boy are they stuffy over there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

ACN might be added to D*, since D* seems to follow E* in adding shopping channels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't know for sure if they plan on adding ACN but you can go to DirecTV's web site and send them a suggestion using this page: www.directv.com/DTVAPP/gl...edback.jsp

In the meantime, we will keep our ears to the ground and let you know if we hear anything.


----------

